# Turmeric



## bunnygirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Does it help with IBS D????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Studies are mixed, but it seems like a fairly safe thing to try.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

bunnygirl said:


> Does it help with IBS D????


Hi Bunnygirl, I am trying turmeric. Early days yet so cannot say if it is helping but certainly not made me worse. It is a totally natural foodstuff and so should not cause any problems unless of course you are allergic to it but you are likely to know this as you almost certainly will have consumed it in food at some point in your life.Anyway, the University of Reading in the UK carried out a trial of the benefits of a turmeric supplement for IBS patients and found there were significant benefits for many of the patients. You can see an abstract of the report at http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15673996 Good luck!


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

It actually gave me formed stools, but caused so much stomach ache I had to stop, alas.


----------

